# Just got a Streamlight Stinger LED flashlight...



## JackAysJake (Feb 16, 2009)

I just got 2 Streamlight Stinger DS LED flashlights. They are awesome. Tremendous amount of light and rechargeable batteries. Each box came with 1 light, 2 batteries, and a charger that charges both the flashlight and a spare battery at once. It also came with a cigar plug adapter for the vehicle mounting. I bought them for having 1 in each car, but dont think all that light is neccessary so ill have to get smaller ones. I cannot say that they are cheap, but they are great.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Great product!


----------



## Expeditioner (Jan 6, 2009)

Streamlight makes good stuff.....I use the lights at home, out in the boonies, and at work.......


----------



## VaultBoy308 (Nov 27, 2008)

I got the anglehead version of the Streamlight. I clip it on my breast pocket of my jacket or to my shoulder strap of my canvas bag. It's awesome, it wasn't cheap I agree, but well worth it.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm not familiar with Streamlight and will have to look into it. I currently have an off brand LED head lamp that I enjoy wearing when I'm working around the diesel on the boat, keeps the hands free.


----------



## Expeditioner (Jan 6, 2009)

I have the Night Fighter Tactical, Survivor, and the HID Lightbox. They are pricey but I get them for 30% to 40% off!


----------



## xj35s (Oct 29, 2008)

I love my mini mag lite with L.E.D. It's indestructable. I'm new to streamlight but I see they have a huge selection. Bookmarked it. thanks.


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

Check this site out for flashlight overload:
CandlepowerFurms.com


----------

